# Need Recommendations for Laptop Cooling Pad



## officerripley (Oct 13, 2022)

Anyone here have a laptop cooling pad? I had given up on them since on the one I bought a few years back, the fans died and were unreplaceable, but they say they're better now. I pulled up a few articles on the best ones but then you read the Amazon reviews and people say they either break right away or else don't cool. This one has the best reviews I've seen so far:

https://www.amazon.com/LIANGSTAR-La...IjIuNTEifQ==&sprefix=liangstar,aps,151&sr=8-3

Any help much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## kburra (Oct 13, 2022)

It got a good review!


----------



## Jace (Oct 13, 2022)

Some time ago....Bought @Five&Below..for $5..
Works all time I used laptop..now it's my back-up.


----------



## Mike (Oct 14, 2022)

If you are doubtful about something that is built to do
that particular job and don't really trust it, then get a
small desk fan and use that, if you don't have one, buy
one of the smaller modern ones that plug into a USB
port and are labelled, "Personal Fan", they are 4" - 6"
square normally and have a stand.

Mike.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 14, 2022)

My Linux based 17 inch HP laptop is 3 years old.  I never had a cooling issue.  I purchased a sheet of self-adhesive felt pads that are attached to the underside corners of my laptop to raise it a little.  Never used a fan, it's air flow that once blocked can result in heating problems.  Dust can also be a computer killer, so try to use it in a clean uncluttered area.

Canned compressed air may be the answer, bought one many years but only used it a few times to clean the fan exhaust holes. I completely shut my computer down (including cleaning/clearing the cache & history) if I don't anticipate needing it more than a few hours daily.  I also flip the switch to off on my power strip.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 20, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Anyone here have a laptop cooling pad? I had given up on them since on the one I bought a few years back, the fans died and were unreplaceable, but they say they're better now. I pulled up a few articles on the best ones but then you read the Amazon reviews and people say they either break right away or else don't cool. This one has the best reviews I've seen so far:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/LIANGSTAR-Laptop-Cooling-Notebook-Adjustable/dp/B096ZKRBB2/ref=sr_1_3?crid=2W3KCJC2DW15L&keywords=liangstar+laptop+cooling+pad&qid=1665707059&qu=eyJxc2MiOiIyLjkzIiwicXNhIjoiMi41MyIsInFzcCI6IjIuNTEifQ==&sprefix=liangstar,aps,151&sr=8-3
> 
> Any help much appreciated, thanks!



Never never never use any type fan cooling devices. Any device that has a motor that relies on brushes creates heat and worst injects RF signals into any microprocessors chipset. Most tower based PC's can survive using ambient style aluminum heatsinks. Many RF technicians remove the entire PC housing and DIY copper faraday cages to replace the original housing. Low profile mini style heatsinks are the flavor of the day for laptops and tablets. Many of us SDR guys already have the tried and true SDR sticks with built in yellow sticky ambient thermal pads


----------



## officerripley (Oct 20, 2022)

Thank, FT; I hadn't had a chance to update here yet but in light of the replies I've gotten here and I've been doing a little research on YouTube and they said the same as you did. So I'm not going to buy a fan cooling pad. What I have done (using four little wooden blocks, same idea as the felt pads Manjaro suggested) is raise my laptop up off of its stand to allow more air flow below it, figured it couldn't hurt and might even help a little. Thanks to all, always good info. here on SF!


----------



## Right Now (Oct 20, 2022)

I used to own a cooling fan, but not with my newer laptop.  My techie guy said they have improved the cooling on newer computers.  As it is, I now stack two paint stir sticks, and place my laptop bottom with the small lifter ridge on it.  Does the trick nicely, only tilts up enough to allow air flow.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 20, 2022)

I set my laptop on a thin bamboo cutting board that’s slightly larger in diameter. 
It’s served my purposes well, cooling wise, for quite some time now.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 20, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Thank, FT; I hadn't had a chance to update here yet but in light of the replies I've gotten here and I've been doing a little research on YouTube and they said the same as you did. So I'm not going to buy a fan cooling pad. What I have done (using four little wooden blocks, same idea as the felt pads Manjaro suggested) is raise my laptop up off of its stand to allow more air flow below it, figured it couldn't hurt and might even help a little. Thanks to all, always good info. here on SF!



I just made curfew here at Shady Pines South. No, seriously but I'll yak about that in one of the top end subforums where the faint of heart dare to venture. I will post some where to purchase, application tutorials and product review links. TTFN.............


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 22, 2022)

Here ya go or.

www.nutsvolts.com/magazine/article/choosing_a_heatsink

www.amazon.com/aluminum-heatsink/s?k=aluminum+heatsink

www.amazon.com/thermal-pads/s?k=thermal+pads

www.amazon.com/Heartsink-Conductive-Adhesive-Regulators-8-8mmx8-8mmx5mm/dp/B08NC5GJ86

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_sink

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_adhesive

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_paste

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermally_conductive_pad


----------



## Chet (Oct 22, 2022)

I think that cooling, during the design and development of any piece of electronic equipment, would be factored in, so auxiliary cooling would not be needed.


----------

